# self magging



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

hoping for some good inputs on this issue.

my questions are 

what size magnets are perferred?
what is affixed to the spool ?
anyone here magged there reels and notice a big difference?

i have the knob situation taken care of, but need some help with the rest. 

anyone have any pics of side plate and spool after magging?

thanks for any and all inputs.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*reel*

which reel are you trying to mag


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

want to mag an X30 SHA , i just need some key info such as what to do with the spool side of things.

what is the configureation of of the magnets on this spool


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*magging*

as far as I know they don't put anything on the spool ... balance ... but they epoxy a metal washer to the side plate and then attach the mag to that ... 1/4 inch wide and 1/8 thick is the normal size ...

Here is a link to magging a Penn ... be about the same 
http://www.surf-masters.com/articles/devine/mag/mag.htm


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

surfchunker said:


> as far as I know they don't put anything on the spool ... balance ... but they epoxy a metal washer to the side plate and then attach the mag to that ... 1/4 inch wide and 1/8 thick is the normal size ...
> 
> Here is a link to magging a Penn ... be about the same
> http://www.surf-masters.com/articles/devine/mag/mag.htm


as aluminum isnt magnetic what is the reason for the magnets?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

saltdawg said:


> as aluminum isnt magnetic what is the reason for the magnets?


As I understand any material that conducts electricity will form the eddy currents(what casuses the braking) which is why it works with Aluminium spools.


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

Digger said:


> As I understand any material that conducts electricity will form the eddy currents(what casuses the braking) which is why it works with Aluminium spools.


its been working on my mind ,but after all the reading i accept that it will work.


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

since mine will be adjustable in a daiwa what would be a safe sized magnet ?

cup or washer?


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

have you looked at digital dagger for there magplates.. they have one that fit that reel ya know...
"G"


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*digital dagger*

I emailed them last week ... no kits ... said it's been a while ... 

Quote from email .... hi, still out if the mag kits the company is having parts problems, rich b.


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

i am gonna mag it for about 15.00 . i just cant afford 65 right now so im putting a little something together. im sure if its like i read about that it is gonna be simple. hardest part will be drilling and milling on that side plate


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Salty, does your reel have an Alum spool? If not a thin disc of Alum will have to be glued to it. Next glue a ferrous metal washer to the side-plate. Stick a couple small magnets to the washer. Go out and cast it for a few days. If you want less control take magnets out. More control add more or bigger magnets.

Don't drill a hole into your reel until you know exactly what you are doing. The adjustable part can just be add or subtract magnets. The disc glued to the spool can be removable. A reel with a butchered side-plate will be hard to get rid of.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Mag Job*

looks pretty schweet to me ... nice work ... can we see the inside ...


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

thanks SC 

my first try . i have acess to a full machine shop so i thought it was pretty easy. i just need the magnets and you possible slight tweakin and i think i'll be golden.

i thought it looked nice myself.


----------



## bulldozer (Aug 30, 2006)

*Magnets*

The Magnets Are On The Way. Ordered Some Tonight.


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

bulldozer said:


> The Magnets Are On The Way. Ordered Some Tonight.


F'n Sweet

you gonna bring yours tomorrow?


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Nice work*

Nice work on that one. Did you fab the thing from scratch? Is the insert threaded both inside and out? The kinda looks like one I did on a GS525 (no mag) and also on a couple of squidders. They are here: http://s97.photobucket.com/albums/l219/wbstarling/

Keep us posted on the progress.

Bill


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

i cheated and bought the parts and bulldozer modified it while i milled out the holes. it just presses in and i will epoxy it and used a little permatex black for outside seal and blending.its comming out better than expected.

did your mag work as well as you thought it would?


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*did your mag work as well as you thought it would?*

Yes and no. All of them worked pretty well, but the squidder and the 525 both needed more magnets to give an initial loading. After I got the reel to where it was fairly under control with the fixed magnets, the adjustable magnet allowed fine tuning. I also did an Ambassadour 7000C3, but used an adjustable bridge arrangement with two magnets on it. That really is the best working one I've done. I haven't made photos of it, but I will and post it soon. Keep up the good work. Guys like us that are always fiddling with things often come up with something pretty good once in a while.

Bill


----------



## saltdawg (Nov 21, 2005)

bstarling said:


> Yes and no. All of them worked pretty well, but the squidder and the 525 both needed more magnets to give an initial loading. After I got the reel to where it was fairly under control with the fixed magnets, the adjustable magnet allowed fine tuning. I also did an Ambassadour 7000C3, but used an adjustable bridge arrangement with two magnets on it. That really is the best working one I've done. I haven't made photos of it, but I will and post it soon. Keep up the good work. Guys like us that are always fiddling with things often come up with something pretty good once in a while.
> 
> Bill


it will be nice to see how it works.

im thinkin of just maggin everything now just for fun...i think on the gear side i may use some fixed mags just for some extra help if the adjustable dosent do it.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*i think on the gear side*



saltdawg said:


> it will be nice to see how it works.
> 
> im thinkin of just maggin everything now just for fun...i think on the gear side i may use some fixed mags just for some extra help if the adjustable dosent do it.


That's exactly what I did with the GS525. The adjustable mag was the "trim" while the fixed ones were the base for the set up. Keep on whaking at at it. 

Bill


----------

